# looking for work in italt torino



## bardika (Nov 15, 2009)

hi there i wonder if anyone can help me i am looking to move permanetly to torino to be with my future wife but i need to find some sort of job and to find away to get an address also i have lived in italy but my italian is not so good i just need to find a job and a way to live there i wondered if anyone can help or has any advice i would be very grateful to anyone who could help me many thanks bardika


----------



## Mariagrazia (May 25, 2009)

what kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## bardika (Nov 15, 2009)

anything i am currently studying it engineering and have many years experiance working in the warehouse industry i am xray trained and level1 security trained , o have many years experiance as a security guard and have worked as a porter in hotels and been a barman bars and worked in retail so anything that i can find in torino along these lines ultimately will look for a job as an it engineer when i qualify in a few months if you have any advice or know a way that can help i would be much appreciated thankyou . Bardika


----------

